# grain storage



## mfroes (7/11/17)

How do you guys store them? 
I have some shelving that I was thinking on using some cheap bunnings storage boxes. 
Do anyone do the same? Would anyone know how big would it need to be to hold 25kg-30kg?
The reason being that I don't want to run out before buying the next one. So would have to hold a bit more. 
It's a 5 tier shelving with an area of 120cm wide X45cm deep. 
I got mine at the moment in big 50l drums that looks like 50l fermenter with rubber seal on top.
I just feel that they are un-stackable and take too much space. My home brewery is more than 50% grain drums because I can't sit them on the shelves. 
Looking for some alternative with larger opening where it would be easy to scoop grain out.
Was thinking something more like this for space. https://youtu.be/wzt5hQYx5ac?t=75

Maybe some from the heavy duty range? Or not eve these would be ok?
https://www.bunnings.com.au/montgomery-60l-black-heavy-duty-storage-container-with-clip-lid_p2583880
https://www.bunnings.com.au/ezy-storage-bunker-50l-heavy-duty-storage-tub_p2583515
https://www.bunnings.com.au/tactix-45l-heavy-duty-storage-box_p2583690


----------



## Andy_27 (7/11/17)

Ive got some of those 60l boxes but there's no clips on the lid. It just sits there. I use them to store the christmas tree and clothes the kids have grown out of. I dont think they'd seal well enough for grain.

For grain, I use maxi pails from Bunnings. A 25kg bag fits perfectly in 2 of them.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/maxi-pail-20l-white-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875

Probably not what youre after though...


----------



## pcqypcqy (7/11/17)

you'll want a good seal, and one that lasts as well. I remember buying a heap of cheap aldi grain bins for my kitchen use, and within a few months found they were full of moths already. The seal was still there but the plastic had warped enough to prevent it sealing properly. You'll have the same issue with mice, rats, cockroaches, moths, anything that wants to get in.

I've just gone 2 x 44 gallon steel drums with a steel lid. I've easily fit 7 bags of grain in there from the bulk buy. Not very portable or stackable, but will get the job done as realistically I only need to fish something out every 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## labels (7/11/17)

Retired fermenters are good for grain, they seal well and cost nothing since they have already outlived the useful life for which they were designed.


----------



## spog (7/11/17)

I use 60 litre wheelie bins, available at Bunnings for $15.00? Or the cheap shop. A 25 kg bag of grain slides in perfectly, I put the grain bag into a green bin liner first as a bit of extra protection. Being on wheels they’re easy to move around in the shed. Spray some surface spray on the bottom before loading to keep bugs away. The bags come with the inner plastic liner and the bin liner adds that little bit more protection from moisture. I usually by 3or4 bags of Ale malt and a bag each of Pils and Wheat when in Adelaide. And I roast my own from Ale malts then into small airtight containers label and stack them in another wheelie bin. Works well for me.
Home roasting! see Barleypop maker.com


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/17)

mfroes said:


> I got mine at the moment in big 50l drums that looks like 50l fermenter with rubber seal on top.



Well...since you dont want to use them...can I have them to store my grain in 

There ******* great for storing grain


----------



## Jack of all biers (7/11/17)

A dead fridge is also a good storage local and usually free. Mine came from a mates kegerator for which the compressor had died. Keeps rats/mice/bugs/moisture out and maintains a decent temp stability also (not necessary, but can't hurt). Make sure it is sealed up internally (I duct tape the internal vents) and some moisture absorption stuff like DampRid or similar will ensure the air remains dry.

I also have a 44 gal drum with rubber sealed lid for the stuff that won't fit in my fridge. Well I haven't had that much grain yet, but you never know 

EDIT - you want something that is relatively air-tight to keep moisture out and if you live where rats can get to it, then you want metal. They chew through plastic like it's butter. Little fu(&^ers


----------



## seamad (7/11/17)

Do you have rats ?
I've got the 60l mini wheelie bins, perfect for 25kg sacks. Put a half dozen in the walk in wardrobe, cause, well ,the rats won't find them in there.
Lying in bed one night heard the sound of rats chewing, sure enough, the buggers ate through the lid ( the thinnest bit). Somehow managed to get the OH to keep them in there, just have set rat traps.
If you've got rats consider a metal container.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/11/17)

I wouldn't use anything that wasn't air tight and insect proof. 
60 litre and 30 litre drums for my base malts and those blue ones for spec malts 
A bit of plywood in between them helps make them more stackable.


----------



## spog (7/11/17)

Thank Christ you posed a picture, I was thinking why put ply between rats !


----------



## spog (7/11/17)

Posted not posed.


----------



## manticle (7/11/17)

seamad said:


> Do you have rats ?
> I've got the 60l mini wheelie bins, perfect for 25kg sacks. Put a half dozen in the walk in wardrobe, cause, well ,the rats won't find them in there.
> Lying in bed one night heard the sound of rats chewing, sure enough, the buggers ate through the lid ( the thinnest bit). Somehow managed to get the OH to keep them in there, just have set rat traps.
> If you've got rats consider a metal container.


******* rats. Mine are currently eating bicarb soda mixed with grain.

If they don't blow up soon, I'll either break my oath and start using ratsak or get a ******* shotgun.

Cat just looks at where she knows they are.
For hours.

Yes. Make it rat proof. Arseholes.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/17)

60L Willow Dome Bins, $16.50 from Bunnings. Been using these for about 8 years now, never had any problems at 3 locations. I have two of them nowadays and another two of the old Masters equivalents that are similar but coloured. Fit a sack perfectly. My spec grains live in Aldi Zip cooler bags inside one of them: Pales / crystals / blacks.

Sprinkle some ratsak pellets nearby and murder the occasional rodent.


----------



## labels (7/11/17)

manticle said:


> ******* rats. Mine are currently eating bicarb soda mixed with grain.
> 
> If they don't blow up soon, I'll either break my oath and start using ratsak or get a ******* shotgun.
> 
> ...


Yep, Rats. They have not got into my grain but I have four room canvas tent I'm selling, bloody huge and well made thing and the rats got into the little bit sticking out of the bag and gave it a chew. Had to reduce the price considerably even though it's been repaired. Shame, it was in perfect condition.


----------



## Hpal (8/11/17)

Handy Pails, they seal well and stack


----------



## mtb (8/11/17)

I recently picked up a steel storage box - probably originally for tools - from the local recycling depot. It holds easily 100kg of grain dispersed amongst a few 25kg bags, a couple 10kg bags, and assorted ~1kg bags of spec malt.

You can probably find the same - why not store all your grain in one convenient steel box? Chuck a Damp Rid in there too for shits and gigs.

This appears to be close to you and a good price - https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/elt...anised-steel-toolbox-large-2-sizes/1163016451


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/11/17)

Stainless steel big W stock pots (19L with glass lid).

Whack some duct tape round the lid to seal it.


----------



## akx (8/11/17)

I'm also looking on gumtree for storage options. Came across this which would be pretty sweet looking in a beer shed

Lockable Metal Cabinet for Computer station in Factory


----------



## Batz (8/11/17)

I use an old chest freezer, keeps out the mice, bugs etc. I leave the malt in the bags and squeeze the air our then use a cable tie to seal it.
Old chesty will cost you nothing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I wouldn't use anything that wasn't air tight and insect proof.
> 60 litre and 30 litre drums for my base malts and those blue ones for spec malts
> A bit of plywood in between them helps make them more stackable.


I also use the 60 litre drums for the base malts had them sitting behind my shed for a couple of years unused before I put them to use with the grain storage. My fermentation room is rat and mouse proof so the specialty malts go in there.


----------



## crowmanz (8/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I also use the 60 litre drums for the base malts had them sitting behind my shed for a couple of years unused before I put them to use with the grain storage. My fermentation room is rat and mouse proof so the specialty malts go in there.


60lt the right size for a 25kg sack of grain?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/17)

Yes with some space left over, could kick myself because I did have 4, one of them I put out on a hard rubbish day,another one has compost tea in it but the 2 I have is enough.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/11/17)

I also use 60L storage drums, they're the fermenter style ones and work well. For specialty grains I use the maxi pails, either 5L size or 11L size depending on how much grain I store at a time.


----------



## Tony121 (8/11/17)

I was thinking about grabbing one of these


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> My fermentation room is rat and mouse proof so the specialty malts go in there.




I keep all of mine are in my garage, I can sometimes hear rats in the roof cavity, but they'd have to chew through the gyprock ceiling to get in. They haven't done that, yet.

We had more of them when we had chooks and I used to throw sachets of ratsack up there, but stopped doing that when I found a chewed up sachet outside one day. Don't want my dogs getting into that shit.


----------



## Batz (8/11/17)

My apologizes to the OP here, we are drifting from the subject a little.

I do think grain storage and mice or rats do go together, living in a rural environment I know this only too well. If you guys want to use baits I have found Tomcat very effective. The bait blocks have a hole through them so I use a piece of PVC storm-water pipe, drill a hole each side of the tube. The pipe only needs to be around 250-300ml long, thread a piece of wire through the tube and bait and bent the wire over outside the tube.
Dogs, chickens etc can't get the bait but the mice do, and it does not seem to crumble and spill out the tube.
Knocks the mice out in no time. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TOMCAT-U...761410&hash=item2354d2276a:g:nXEAAOSwImRYO6dS

I get it at A.G. stores but usually buy a small bucket of it, more than most of you guys will ever need.


----------



## Gout (8/11/17)

spog said:


> I use 60 litre wheelie bins, available at Bunnings for $15.00? Or the cheap shop.


Hi spog, are these still available I would like to buy some but can't find them on the Bunnings website, keg king use something similar but as of yet can't find them


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

Has anyone ever actually found a product they were looking for on the Bunnings website.


----------



## fdsaasdf (9/11/17)

manticle said:


> Has anyone ever actually found a product they were looking for on the Bunnings website.


I did once, but the local Bunnings didn't have it in stock


----------



## mfroes (10/11/17)

do anyone knows if one of these types would seal good enough ?
https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/der...ns-drums-barrels-44-gallon-storage/1055995282


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/11/17)

It's a bit difficult to tell from that photo, but they look as though they have a lever-lock ring that seals the lid back on, much like some large paint cans do.
If that's the case, they would be fine.


----------



## Leyther (10/11/17)

Gout said:


> Hi spog, are these still available I would like to buy some but can't find them on the Bunnings website, keg king use something similar but as of yet can't find them



https://www.bunnings.com.au/willow-60l-dome-rubbish-bin_p4523066


----------



## pcqypcqy (10/11/17)

Leyther said:


> https://www.bunnings.com.au/willow-60l-dome-rubbish-bin_p4523066



A rat would go right through that.


----------



## madpierre06 (10/11/17)

Gout said:


> Hi spog, are these still available I would like to buy some but can't find them on the Bunnings website, keg king use something similar but as of yet can't find them



I've got a few of these, apparently they are not necessarily a 'catalogue' item, they just turn up a couple times a year as a special. 'n they'll hold a 25kh bag of grain.


----------



## Gout (10/11/17)

Will drop past a few Bunnings over the weekend and have a look. Cheers


----------



## BrockHops (10/11/17)

20ltr buckets just fit half a sack
10 ltr buckets comfortably fit 5kg
I'll have to secure the buckets in a steel vault to keep the flamin' Rats out I suppose..


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/11/17)

BrockHops said:


> View attachment 109678
> 
> 20ltr buckets just fit half a sack
> 10 ltr buckets comfortably fit 5kg
> I'll have to secure the buckets in a steel vault to keep the flamin' Rats out I suppose..


Those buckets were untouched by rats when I was at my olds place, just sitting out in the garage where rats would have been often given how much other shit got chewed through. 

I used to use those black Willow bins for base malt grain but it ended up with bloody weevils in it, hence the switch to the fermenter style ones. It all sits in a built in robe in a spare room in my current place.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/11/17)

BrockHops said:


> View attachment 109678
> 
> 20ltr buckets just fit half a sack
> 10 ltr buckets comfortably fit 5kg
> I'll have to secure the buckets in a steel vault to keep the flamin' Rats out I suppose..


I keep my fishing bait in those drums, tares, wheat and hemp seed no rats have gotten into them as yet.


----------



## pnorkle (10/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> hemp seed


Eh?


----------



## scooterism (10/11/17)

manticle said:


> Has anyone ever actually found a product they were looking for on the Bunnings website.




How can you? the fckn search engine is retarted.


----------



## Brewno Marz (10/11/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> A rat would go right through that.


No they don't. They are a heavier (ABS?) plastic. We live in inner Brisbane where black rats abound - they have chewed through my silicon hoses, chewed through the white plastic bins where we keep the dog food and had "spent grain" fuelled orgies in the compost heap, but not even scratched these black bins! Only use them for high turn over grains though as it's harder to keep the bugs out.


----------



## RobinW (10/11/17)

Don't you believe it. I've seen solid oak doors that rats have chewed through. If they want in they will get in.


----------



## Brewno Marz (10/11/17)

RobinW said:


> Don't you believe it. I've seen solid oak doors that rats have chewed through. If they want in they will get in.


Haven't kept my grain in solid oak, but maybe like any wood it easy to chew through for a rodent!


----------



## RobinW (10/11/17)

And plastic is hard?
If they want in they'll get in trust me.
I spent a lot of time keeping rats at bay in various jobs.
Keeping the odour down is the key I think.


----------



## Brewno Marz (10/11/17)

A


RobinW said:


> And plastic is hard?
> If they want in they'll get in trust me.
> I spent a lot of time keeping rats at bay in various jobs.
> Keeping the odour down is the key I think.


ABS is relatively hard. Much better than wood. Obviously metal is better again. Moisture, bugs and oxidation are more likely to spoil grain kept in a Willow 60 litre bin from bunnnings than rattus rattus.


----------



## manticle (10/11/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> No they don't. They are a heavier (ABS?) plastic. We live in inner Brisbane where black rats abound - they have chewed through my silicon hoses, chewed through the white plastic bins where we keep the dog food and had "spent grain" fuelled orgies in the compost heap, but not even scratched these black bins! Only use them for high turn over grains though as it's harder to keep the bugs out.


Put some rats in there. That will keep the bugs out


----------



## Brewno Marz (11/11/17)

manticle said:


> Put some rats in there. That will keep the bugs out


Then cats to eat the rats


----------



## manticle (11/11/17)

You need an old lady.


----------



## Brewno Marz (11/11/17)

manticle said:


> You need an old lady.


Can I have a young lady instead?


----------



## manticle (11/11/17)

Whatever the age of your consenting fly eater (and gender, for that matter) is entirely up to you.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/11/17)

pnorkle said:


> Eh?


Yes hemp seed is legal now, $5.00 a kilo, can't be grown has been neutralized and low THC, there are a few craft breweries using it in brewing, would be compatible in a stout has a pleasant nutty flavour.


----------



## Mardoo (11/11/17)

Oooo, cool. It’s awesome in smoothies.


----------



## Lionman (14/11/17)

The biggest problem i have had with rats lately are their entrails left on the back door step.

Thanks cat. No Seriously, thanks!.

What bugs are a problem in stored grain? Pantry moth or something different?



wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes hemp seed is legal now, $5.00 a kilo, can't be grown has been neutralized and low THC, there are a few craft breweries using it in brewing, would be compatible in a stout has a pleasant nutty flavour.



Rocky Ridge Brewing here in WA just released a hemp ale. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## malt junkie (14/11/17)

Full bags I use 60L fermenter type drums, half bags 25L bunning fermenter drums, anything less goes to snap lock systema type containers. 
My tupperware range makes the missus look like a novice


----------



## Ben Beardmore (18/12/18)

I'm not trying to sell any because I am far, far away but the question I have is can you get this sort of rat catching kit out in Oz?
www.trapbarn.com


----------

